# custom nascar cars



## blazer8795 (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone here build custom nascar model cars? If so, how much? Thanks


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

blazer8795......MOE,here....From MOE'S Garage.....You got to be just a little more specific on what kind of build you want,, and of which model kit you want built...The price to do a custom build, depends on the kit, If that body's available,or decals...How much custom work to be done, also adds to the price,, because of the amount of time thats going to have to be put into it.............MOE.


----------



## blazer8795 (Nov 21, 2009)

Here is a list of what I was looking for. As far as I know, all the decals are available. 

1986 Dale Jarrett #98 Busch Beer Pontiac 2+2
Jimmy Means #52 TurtleWax
1985 Bobby Hillin Jr #8 Midas
1991 Jeff Burton #99 Armour Foods Lumina
1989 Michael Waltrip #30 Post
1978 Ricky Rudd #22 Busch Beer Chevy


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

For anyone tackling this project, I did a quick check and Patto's or Mike's has the decals for them all. Mike's has the base kits as well. 

http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html

http://www.mikesdecals.com/index.php?cPath=4_31


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

blazer8795....MOE, Here, again......I see people have been viewing your thread, But not answering.......I see your in Pa.,,,,,Right?? Have you checked with your local Hobby Shop, to see if they can refure you to a local modeler, That's close to you ,who does build's like you want ??......Speaking for myself....If I lived close to someone that wanted these kit's,,It would be no problem.....For someone real far away,,It would take a big leap of faith on someone's part....Your's and/or the builder's......If you can't get someone local there to do them,,Check back here,, Might try and work with you then................MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Blazer I could do it, but you'd have to expect me to do one at a time, each one would take about 2-3 weeks and cost between $30-$50 above the cost of the kit and decals. I would do the most available car first, I would also expect payment for the materials cost +10% to begin each car before I start it. Contracting a builder is not cheap, especially one that can do a great job. I have built contract cars before, what I ask for to do the job is going to be about the same anyone will ask for.


----------



## blazer8795 (Nov 21, 2009)

The 2 hobby stores I have around here don't have hardly any models left. And what they do have, they are asking between $30-$45 per kit. I know using diecast would be easier but I live in an older house with horsehair walls and they can't hold much weight, thats why I was interested in getting the models done.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

blazer8795......I'm like,, Pete McKay,, If I were to do these build's for you,,You'd have to give me 2 to 3 weeks to do one build,, AND his price is less than what I was thinking of charging per kit.....Depending on whether the kit was plastic or resin,, My Cost would be between $40 to $60 each build,,Plus the cost of the kit's and decal's for each build....And You'd also have to pay the shipping & handling cost's,,to mail them back to you.......Because of my being (Burned) on past build's,,You'd also have to Pay 1/2 of the total cost of the build,,UP Front before they would be started.....In addition to all that,, You would also have to allow me to post Finished photo's of the build's,, here on this Hobby Talk Forum.....And in doing so, You shall not hold Hobby Talk, Responsible in any way,, if dissatisfied with the finished build's........Like I said before,,It's going to take a Leap of Faith--Both on your part and on the builders......Your's by sending money up front.....The builder's by getting money for the finished build after it's sent back to you.
I am an honest person, and would never steal money, from someone who wants something like this done.......AND as for Mr.Pete McKay,,I think he is a stand-up guy and I know that He's built model's for a long time,,Winning Contests and doing build's that he's shown on this site,, that he's built for other people....To see some of his work go to His Thread....Pete's Roadside Garage and check out his build's..........Hope this is a help to you...................MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The problem with me is my health, and I would hate to get halfway through the oder and not be able to finish it. My costs are based on "out of the box" builds, no extra detailing other than crisp paint and a clean finish.

Mike's decals at http://www.mikesdecals.com/index.php?cPath=4_31 has I believe all of the base kits and some if not all of the decal sets. The rest, as I said, would come from Patto's at http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html, plus any other details like tire lettering, window and grill martkings, etc. It's going to wind up costing very close to $100 a car, shipped, anyway you go.


----------



## blazer8795 (Nov 21, 2009)

Pete McKay said:


> The problem with me is my health, and I would hate to get halfway through the oder and not be able to finish it. My costs are based on "out of the box" builds, no extra detailing other than crisp paint and a clean finish.
> 
> Mike's decals at http://www.mikesdecals.com/index.php?cPath=4_31 has I believe all of the base kits and some if not all of the decal sets. The rest, as I said, would come from Patto's at http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html, plus any other details like tire lettering, window and grill martkings, etc. It's going to wind up costing very close to $100 a car, shipped, anyway you go.



Thats how much I was figuring it was going to cost. I have no problem if it takes a month or two for completing a car, I know most people just do this for a hobby, not a job. If I do decide to get the cars done, I'll just get you to do one every now and then instead of the big order.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I built two I picked up at a flea market very cheap.I don't usually build them ,I went to a hobby shop this weekend and can't believe how much plastic models have gone up.


----------

